# UD Goblin Builds & Wicking



## SHiBBY

Now before you start, this is a Goblin thread, not Goblin Mini. The Goblin's juice wells are significantly smaller and builds vary a lot.

I've been playing around with wicking, ranging from small tails going into the juice wells to a collection of cotton right above them. Neither leaked, and neither gave me dry hits on the first few hits but BOTH gave me dry hits on chain vaping.

I want to hear/see your builds, including coil preference for the best balance of clouds and flavour on this majestic RTA.

You may start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Ah what's a lovely tank, this was my first dual coil tank and I still prefer it over the Billow v2 and the Goblin Mini. My ideal build for this one has been a 2mm ID with 26g Kanthal at around 0.5 ohms.

Here's one that worked very well but was a bit of a pain to get set up. The coils were wrapped around 2x 2mm drill bits to get this vertical oval shape to maximise the surface area in direct contact with the air flow. Wicked with KGD.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SHiBBY

BumbleBee said:


> Ah what's a lovely tank, this was my first dual coil tank and I still prefer it over the Billow v2 and the Goblin Mini. My ideal build for this one has been a 2mm ID with 26g Kanthal at around 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Here's one that worked very well but was a bit of a pain to get set up. The coils were wrapped around 2x 2mm drill bits to get this vertical oval shape to maximise the surface area in direct contact with the air flow. Wicked with KGD.
> 
> View attachment 34473
> View attachment 34474
> View attachment 34475



Very nicely done, I like that coil idea.

I watched a tutorial today (for which I will share the link momentarily) which I tried and is giving me perhaps the best experience yet. No dry hits on repetitive hits, and proper vape production. Here's the 411:

COILS: 24ga x 7 wraps @ 2mm ID (0.25 ohm)
WICKS:

1) Cut 1x 4mm wide strip the length of the pad and cut the length in half to have 2x identical 4mm wide strips.
2) Roll one end on each and work back and forth through the coils for a snug fit.
3) Cut ends the width of the atty (22mm)
4) Fluff ends up a little, then flip upwards.
5) Fit the bottom chimney over with the flipped up wicks protruding above the rim once screwed down, then trim the protruding ends flush with the edge of the chimney bottom.
6) Using a fine screwdriver or similar, tuck the ends into the bottom and pat them down over the juice holes.
7) Juice up the wick.
8) Assemble, fill and vape!

This is what I'm currently running for the past two hours or so with great success. Stay tuned for the tutorial video..!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

SHiBBY said:


> Very nicely done, I like that coil idea.
> 
> I watched a tutorial today (for which I will share the link momentarily) which I tried and is giving me perhaps the best experience yet. No dry hits on repetitive hits, and proper vape production. Here's the 411:
> 
> COILS: 24ga x 7 wraps @ 2mm ID (0.25 ohm)
> WICKS:
> 
> 1) Cut 1x 4mm wide strip the length of the pad and cut the length in half to have 2x identical 4mm wide strips.
> 2) Roll one end on each and work back and forth through the coils for a snug fit.
> 3) Cut ends the width of the atty (22mm)
> 4) Fluff ends up a little, then flip upwards.
> 5) Fit the bottom chimney over with the flipped up wicks protruding above the rim once screwed down.
> 6) Using a fine screwdriver or similar, tuck the ends into the bottom and pat them down over the juice holes.
> 7) Juice up the wick.
> 8) Assemble, fill and vape!
> 
> This is what I'm currently running for the past two hours or so with great success. Stay tuned for the tutorial video..!


That sounds very much like my everyday setup, the only difference being that I use 26g. I prefer 26g because I dislike the ramp up time with 24g. I'll try this with 24g and see how it goes. Thanks for the 411

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

BumbleBee said:


> That sounds very much like my everyday setup, the only difference being that I use 26g. I prefer 26g because I dislike the ramp up time with 24g. I'll try this with 24g and see how it goes. Thanks for the 411



I'm using 24ga because it's the thinnest I've currently got, and I've got 50m ao more than enough to show the door if it doesn't perform. The vape is warm which I'm not super fond of, but vapor production is good. I'm looking forward to trying it with my 26 and 28 ga as well when it arrives. Maybe a little tiny clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SHiBBY said:


> I'm using 24ga because it's the thinnest I've currently got, and I've got 50m ao more than enough to show the door if it doesn't perform. The vape is warm which I'm not super fond of, but vapor production is good. I'm looking forward to trying it with my 26 and 28 ga as well when it arrives. Maybe a little tiny clapton


I'd love to see if someone gets a pair of claptons into this relatively small space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

BumbleBee said:


> I'd love to see if someone gets a pair of claptons into this relatively small space.



Stay tuned. Its coming...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Ah what's a lovely tank, this was my first dual coil tank and I still prefer it over the Billow v2 and the Goblin Mini. My ideal build for this one has been a 2mm ID with 26g Kanthal at around 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Here's one that worked very well but was a bit of a pain to get set up. The coils were wrapped around 2x 2mm drill bits to get this vertical oval shape to maximise the surface area in direct contact with the air flow. Wicked with KGD.
> 
> View attachment 34473
> View attachment 34474
> View attachment 34475


Bee how does that oval coil vape,should I try?


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> Bee how does that oval coil vape,should I try?


It does very well Kev, give it a go 

What I liked about it was the wicking, use a flat piece of KGD without twisting or rolling it so there is no restriction of juice flow inside the coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> It does very well Kev, give it a go
> 
> What I liked about it was the wicking, use a flat piece of KGD without twisting or rolling it so there is no restriction of juice flow inside the coil



Free flow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

UPDATE: I've been getting one or two near-dry hits today. I think I'm being TOO careful not to cause a leak on my mod, and in the process packing down the wicks too tightly. That and I'm using crappy cotton while waiting on "derivery" from China...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ohmen

I have found the sweet spot on my Goblin. I am however using Kayfun 4 parts and peices which allows me to top fill but its still a goblin deck so leaking and dry hits are applicable. 

I build 26g 8 wraps around 2mm ID which gives me 0.36ohms and I run that at 40w - 45w depending on the juice. I have also found the wicking sweet spot(or at least it works for me). I don't get dry hits and absolutely no leaking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Ohmen said:


> I have also found the wicking sweet spot(or at least it works for me). I don't get dry hits and absolutely no leaking.



How Obi Wan? Teach us your ways!


----------



## SHiBBY

UPDATE 2: Redid it today, but trimmed the wick edges flush with the rim once flipped up through the chimney bottom. Made a huge difference. Turns out I packed it a little tightly due to too much wick the first time around


----------



## SHiBBY

Ohmen said:


> I have found the sweet spot on my Goblin. I am however using Kayfun 4 parts and peices which allows me to top fill but its still a goblin deck so leaking and dry hits are applicable.
> 
> I build 26g 8 wraps around 2mm ID which gives me 0.36ohms and I run that at 40w - 45w depending on the juice. I have also found the wicking sweet spot(or at least it works for me). I don't get dry hits and absolutely no leaking.



Perfect! Built 26ga 8 wraps 2mm ID like you said, and it works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

UPDATE: I received my new Goblin Mini today and wicked it the exact same way as my Goblin except with a 2.4mm ID instead of 2mm, and it worked perfectly from the first try! No leaks, no dry hits. This is really the easiest and most foolproof way of building a great daily vape on these brilliant RTA's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keith Milton

Dual winch coils in the Goblin Mini

28awg Kanthal 3 parallel and 3 twisted on each side running 0.37Ohms at 35 watts


----------



## kev mac

Keith Milton said:


> Dual winch coils in the Goblin Mini
> 
> 3 parallel and 3 twisted on each side running 0.37Ohms at 35 watts


How is it working for you? Ramp time,does it glow evenly? I tried this build w/o success but probably a weak build by yours truly.Should I try again?Also what gauge and If twisted w/ Ni200 and kanth. think it'd work on T.C.?


----------



## Keith Milton

kev mac said:


> How is it working for you? Ramp time,does it glow evenly? I tried this build w/o success but probably a weak build by yours truly.Should I try again?Also what gauge and If twisted w/ Ni200 and kanth. think it'd work on T.C.?


sorry about that, it is Kanthal 28g


----------

